# Trophy Flathead Initiative



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello All,

I'm an environmentalist and concerned angler. In my experience, there has been a noticable decline in shovelhead numbers, in the 20lb+ class, over the past 20 years. When the one fish/day over 35in. regulation came out, I was delighted. But, we can do better.

Flatheads take anywhere from four to even 10 years before they can reproduce; It takes that long to replace an adult fish; And, the larger the fish, the more eggs they lay. Fishing pressure has a considerably greater impact on this species. It is a fact that pay lakes pay $1 - $2/ pound for these fish. The most valuable egg layers are being harvested specifically and without regard. I personally witnessed an angler drag eight shovelhead on a stringer, each clearly over 35in., out of the GMR and into his trunk. It's unclear whether they were going to the pay lake, the table or the garden. *My point: the flathead is being targeted by more people than ever before.* Between poaching and habitat modification, it would make sense to at least look into conservation. I haven't found any published research in Ohio about the shovel.

In the Mississippi drainage, the University of Missouri and the University of Kansas, among others, are studying the impact of human pressure and fisheries management for the flathead. Of particular interest to us, they are considering catch-and-release regulations for a trophy fishery. Why can't we do something like this in southern Ohio?

We can! I'm writing a formal proposal to the ODNR. In that proposal, I'll be comparing what's known on the Mississippi with what we know and base our flathead regulations on in Ohio. The most important part of our proposal will be our feedback.

Within the next three - four weeks, I'll be conducting a survey taken from OGF members and fellow catfish anglers throughout the state. It is my firm belief that a trophy flathead fishery is in our future. It is my goal for us to experience it in our lifetime. Big fish are what we love. 

Catch-and-release regulation may or may not be something. I'm only proposing that we take an earnest and a responsible look. My survey will serve to find out public opinion within the community of flathead anglers. The proposal on the whole will serve to raise awarness and generate research dollars. Ultimately, the flathead deserves as much attention and more with respect to the bass, the musky, and the saugeye. More to come soon . . .

TH


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

____________________


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just when you think you've seen it all... Seth gets one on a fly rod.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I suspect catfish will outlive people.


----------



## rylan37 (May 16, 2010)

Good luck, I'm in full support of you and your cause. Just too much alternative fishing methods going on for a guy with rods and reels to compete with. Your better off going bigfoot hunting than flathead fishing on public waters in my area, but I still try none the less.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m all for it, but let&#8217;s face it, additional laws are pointless to those that are breaking current laws. It&#8217;s already illegal to sell fish. It&#8217;s already illegal to take more than one fish over 35&#8221;/day. Why would a poacher worry about breaking one more rule? It would be more beneficial to bring attention to illegal activities that you&#8217;ve witnessed than trying to make more laws that won&#8217;t be enforced. 

Also, why is this in the SW section? It should be in the catfish section.


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Compared to other states, like KY and IN, Ohio has done a great job at trying to protect trophy catfish. The problem is that when we see or hear of the law being broke we are not doing our part. We need to gather as much info as we can (names, licenes plates, pics, ect) and contact a wildlife officer so that they can investigate it. Too me seeing 5 large flatheads taken like that and not doing anything about it is like watching you house being robbed and holding the front door open for them while they take whatever they want.

I think you should concentrate your efforts on Ky & IN and the Ohio River. IMO the Ohio River has the potential to be one of the top 10 trophy catfish locations in America. The problem is that Ky & IN allow commercial fisherman to harvest catfish out of the Ohio River without limit on size or numbers. The nets they use start 10yds off the Ky shore line and run all the way out to the middle of the river. The trot lines they use are allowed to be up 3,000ft long and they stretch all the way across the river. Take a boat ride on the Ohio that is bordered by Ky when the water level in normal anytime from Nov to April and it will blow your mind just how many commercial nets and trot lines the Ohio River is littered with. It is becoming a rare occasion to catch a flat or blue over 20lbs on the Ohio River. 

I am not saying that commercial fishing in these states needs to be banned but it would be great if they would adopt the laws that WV and TN has, which limit the number of larger fish they are allowed to take. The sad thing is that most of these trophy fish are being raped from our resourse to stock pay lakes. I have heard some good reports of larger fish being caught from the WV area since implementing the restrictions. Ky does not even consider catfish a sport fish.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I saw an episode of River Monsters where a tribe would burn their dead along the river banks and the catfish would eat the remains and grow to over 100 lbs. 

I'm just saying...

...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

After accidentally catching a couple nice flatheads while fishing for smallmouth or saugeye I started targeting them last year. Nothing like pulling in a crank-bait and all of the sudden wump something really heavy grabs it and starts peeling line off of your reel.
I fish at the lower dam in Hamilton quite a bit and I see a lot of flathead being taken, Im usually on the opposite side so I really cant tell how big the fish are. It has crossed my mind to call the Warden but without knowing if a law is being broken Im not sure what Id tell him. I dont know if these fish are being eaten or going to pay-lakes, but theyre leaving the GMR. 
Other than the 1 fish over 35 limit, there are no other limits on flatheads on most Ohio waters. I think youre right, there should be at least a study on the population and maybe some sort of forward thinking regulation change to make sure there are potential trophy fish in the pipe-line.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The rules and enforcement needs to be changed, especially with the recent boom of some "pay lakes". Not all paylakes are bad, but a good majority of them don't play by the rules.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> I saw an episode of River Monsters where a tribe would burn their dead along the river banks and the catfish would eat the remains and grow to over 100 lbs.
> 
> I'm just saying...
> 
> ...


River monsters is the greatest fishing show ever!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> Im all for it, but lets face it, additional laws are pointless to those that are breaking current laws. Its already illegal to sell fish. Its already illegal to take more than one fish over 35/day. Why would a poacher worry about breaking one more rule? It would be more beneficial to bring attention to illegal activities that youve witnessed than trying to make more laws that wont be enforced.
> 
> Also, why is this in the SW section? It should be in the catfish section.




I couldnt of said it better!!!!! I quit posting for a long time because the "Lakes" and Suppliers patrol the boards. Its getting more and more difficult, not to mention the body of water i fish is already handicapped with all the dams


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

M. Magis, you are correct. Additional laws without penalty won't curb poaching. I'm on a first name basis with Officer Ireland and called him about the incident mentioned in my earlier post. Poachers will poach; however, a larger majority obey the law. Therefore, regulations that support higher growth rates will offset poaching and the ignorantly permissive catfish regulations of Kentucky. My goal is to show government agencies in Ohio and surrounding states the sporting community regard the catfish as a gamefish. 

We have the opportunity for trophy class fishing right under our nose. The research is there to support this claim, now it's time to realize the benefits right here in our area. It's something that won't cost nearly as much to manage, but the payoff will be better. Think James River.


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Keep us posted with the results of your quest.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Trophy Hunter said:


> M. Magis, you are correct. Additional laws without penalty won't curb poaching. I'm on a first name basis with Officer Ireland and called him about the incident mentioned in my earlier post. Poachers will poach; however, a larger majority obey the law. Therefore, regulations that support higher growth rates will offset poaching and the ignorantly permissive catfish regulations of Kentucky. My goal is to show government agencies in Ohio and surrounding states the sporting community regard the catfish as a gamefish.
> 
> We have the opportunity for trophy class fishing right under our nose. The research is there to support this claim, now it's time to realize the benefits right here in our area. It's something that won't cost nearly as much to manage, but the payoff will be better. *Think James River*.




GMR will never get to that status. And good luck getting the state to get rid of all the dams to allow natural movement. Ohio has a trophy regulation in place, its just enforcement in state. When you hit the ohio its a whole new ball game. On another forum a guy sent Kentucky's Goverment a letter basically saying what your trying to do. His return response included a shot taken at Ohio and we are all stupid... Money talks


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Trophy-I admire the effort and concern. I fear that there might not be any money in a flathead project compared to the stockings of bass/saugeye/etc and the "bad guys" just never learn, but I'm in favor of any project which favors maintaining trophy fish.

Fallen-I still want that watch!



fallen513 said:


> ____________________


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Check out these idiots.


----------

